
Will Gmail Leave Anything For Me To Do on My Own? - ajbatac
http://profy.com/2008/10/22/will-gmail-leave-anything-for-me-on-my-own/
======
tdavis
I didn't think sensationalism could be _this_... sensational.

Basically, Google thinks everyone is dumb by adding extra, helpful features to
GMail, many of which are opt-in. Google thinks we're lazy, not stupid... and
it's right. GMail that can write my e-mail _for me_? Where do I sign up?!

------
chrisbroadfoot
I personally _love_ having computers do shit for me.

~~~
newt0311
Agreed. The ideal computer should magically figure out my intent and do it
without any input whatsoever. Until we reach that ideal, it makes sense to
make tireless computers do as much of the work as possible.

------
kolya3
The feature they added today - "canned responses" is priceless if you are
using Gmail for your business. It's even more useful when you are running your
customer support via Gmail.

~~~
gdee
</sarcasm></hope>

------
aneesh
A sensationalist overreaction. It seems like she ran out of things to write
about.

To actually address her point, GMail isn't assuming its users are brainless
cabbages, they're merely allowing you to reallocate your time & brainpower to
more important things.

~~~
Svetlana
Can't help but wonder if anyone noticed any irony in the title? It was more of
a joke, just an observation that Gmail is getting all the things a human
should do from us. Sorry, did not mean it to be sensational, really.

~~~
spif
You should apologize. Most posters are American and thus by definition very
good at irony.

/irony

~~~
Svetlana
Ok, let this comment be accepted as my public apology :(

------
ashu
Wow, what a troll. And I am feeding it, but had to say it.

------
sarvesh
Gmail and other email providers are just beginning to add features that will
effectively move a lot of the intelligence that is required from the user
today to the software. It is not exactly easy to use email today, people come
up with a lot a solutions on their own to be more effective. Email programs
will be doing most of the work that was traditionally done by humans which not
only is waste of our time but also requires quite a lot of discipline.

